# Opinions / tips on property



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi, I have read the other threads on the topic already and didn't quite see anything that matches my many questions. 
I am planning to buy a property on the Aegean coast of Turkey. Main aim is for my retirement (part-time basis, so visas should not be an issue). I'm finding it hard to narrow down the options (other than being limited by price - no mortgage to take into consideration). I want somewhere that is there for me and family/friends to stay at any time. I probably won't be letting it out.
I like privacy, but I am thinking of a complex so that someone is there to keep an eye on the place when it's empty. Is that a good way to go? Any pitfalls? 
Or should I go independent (not in a complex) and make private arrangements for security or house-sitting?
There is so much choice and I don't know if there are any areas to avoid. I'm planning a viewing trip (not through an agent), but would not like to have to rely on the real estate agents(sometimes pushy even on emails).
The houses that appeal to me are mainly in Akbuk or Bodrum. Are there any areas or complexes to avoid? Also has anyone any views on buying new vs. resale?
It seems there is a lot of experience here on the forum so any tips or opinions on the above would be appreciated - Alex


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

Complexes can offer 24 hr security but this often means little more than someone sitting in a gatehouse at the entrance.
How well they do the job of patrolling the complex can vary enormously, and they do not usually get paid very much.
It varies but you should ask whether or not this is provided just for the summer season or all year round.
The Aegean Coast towns are not like the wild west and statistically you are far less likely to fall victim to crime here than you are in the UK.
But Turkey has a turbulent past and it is part of the culture that many homeowners will have security bars or shutters at their windows and doors. Burglaries of course do occur but you may be surprised to know that they more frequently happen when homes are occupied but the owners are out, i.e. when people are on holiday but have perhaps gone out for the evening.
That's because at that time there is more likelihood of there being portable valuables or even cash left indoors.
They are not interested in your fridge or washing machine or even your TV, but in things that can be removed easily and can be readily exchanged for cash.
Experiences vary. I have lived in Didim for more than four years, we have bars at the windows of our ground floor apartment (which is in a private block, not on a complex) and have never had any problems. In addition to ourselves there are permanent Turkish residents in the building and in those nearby, and they are arguably more effective as security than a bloke sitting in a gate house, because they do not miss very much of what is happening around them.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

attila said:


> ...that is the period ever never to buy . many people begin to sell ...


Can you convince me why this is bad time to buy? In my view it means there is pleny of choice and some people will be willing to negotiate on price, especially if they have a mortgage and the season has been bad.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Ozsubasi said:


> Complexes can offer 24 hr security but this often means little more than someone sitting in a gatehouse at the entrance.
> How well they do the job of patrolling the complex can vary enormously...


Thanks for the tip, Ozsubasi. I have seen security mentioned on adverts so will try to verify if I go for a property on a complex.


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

Although the question was directed to someone else, I would like to answer it from my perspective.
To begin with, few owners have mortgages. Most foreign and domestic owners paid cash for their homes, so that is not really an issue.
Some foreign owners of second homes are finding themselves in a situation (because of circumstances in the home country) that they need to sell and this has driven resale prices down, so I would say that it is definitely a good time for resale buyers. It is somewhat different for new properties because there is a strong domestic demand. However, prices here have been pretty much static for new builds over the last couple of years but now that Turkey has opened up the market to many more countries, it is reasonable to expect that with increased demand from abroad that prices will rise in the medium term.


----------



## Victor1 (Oct 14, 2012)

*Where to Buy in Turkey*

HI,
As far as I can give some good place where to buy now, I would have to say that this is one of the best deals I have done. About 6 years ago I was looking for a place to buy a holiday let for me and my family. I found MRI guys in UK, who led me to ARTEV Flamingo Country Club. I have apartment here from 2006, so have a look at this place to see if they have anything left to buy. So far I am very happy with quality, security or facilities.... you can check some pics on myholidayinbodrum com :clap2:

Thanks,


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

AlexDhabi said:


> ... if they have a mortgage...


Sorry for lack of clarity in my earlier post. I actually meant ANY mortgage (e.g. back in their home country).


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Victor1 said:


> ... m1. I think the market is in a different position now to 6 years ago, but will bear your comments in mind when on my upcoming viewing trip.


----------

